
Do-It-Yourself Magazines, Cheaply Slick - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/30/technology/internet/30mag.html
======
cwan
Would be publishers will quickly realize that the actual printing is a small
part of overall distribution. It's great news though that the barriers
continue to fall - I suspect that the applications will be for more
generalized print applications (e.g. small run brochures, etc.).

------
ShabbyDoo
My wife's friend runs a small business that produces magazines for upscale
shopping malls. I can see her using this service for sample production or
prototyping. Even though the per-book cost is high, the pay-off from
increasing the probability of a sale is even higher. However, she would use a
traditional printer for actual production printing.

It doesn't seem like there's much of a market for this service beyond
prototyping though.

------
rokhayakebe
There is noting cheap about 20 cents per page.

~~~
jeremymims
To print a single copy of your average 110 page publication with this service
would cost $22.00. Perhaps this will be a novelty (Look Dad, we made a
magazine about your life for your 50th birthday!), but I don't see how this is
a viable option for any regular publication that hopes to make money.

For reference, a magazine with a circulation of around 100,000 will pay around
$1.00 to print and mail each copy.

